# how to know rb20det knock sensor sense knocking sound and other question



## hadyedar (Dec 31, 2015)

I GUESS ALL OF YOU WANT TO KNOW THE ANSWER OF THIS ISSUE


i mookstar,im hady from malaysia(sepang circuit)can u help me about my car....
1-CAS cannot set to normal position(middle)..engine run very² sluggish if i set to standard position and clockwise position..engine run ok when only set CAS to full counter clockwise position..
2-ecu faulty code show ''13'' which is water temp sensor.. socket connector wire to sensor rotten n broke..i dont know which 2 wire to connect to temp sensor..is there a (+ or -) at the sensor or i can connect both wire any position(affraid connect wrong side)...
3)have you ever see or heard between water temp sensor harness and ecu theres a relay between it..i dont know why they(previous owner)put it..what it purpose for..
4)after change new sparkplug engine making an knocking sound..it sounds like just one place or anything knock..its not sound like a tappet or shims sound..''tik tik tik tik tik..dont know how to describe it..what is it?
5)when knock sensor is faulty ecu show code '34'..what symptoms will happen..beside see ecu code how to know knock sensor is faulty..ive change knock sensor,how to know knock sensor has detect knocking,and what should i do?..

theres alot more i want to ask but got to go now..i very² appreciate and thank full if you help me..another time mook.


----------

